# 90-22.1 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

all of my accounts are joint accounts,my wife is dutch.Does she have to do anything with this form.I read that she has to sign the form.Is that all she would have to do.
You do have to list the account numbers on them,right.No way not to?Thinking identity theft etc if they get lost.

Thanks.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Does your Dutch wife have any obligation to file US taxes? (i.e. does she hold a Green Card, or has she taken US citizenship?) If not, she has no obligation to have anything to do with the Treasury forms.

And you may want to read through the instructions for the forms, but I think I saw on their this year that, if you hold an account in joint name with your spouse, you can just put "spouse" instead of the name of the joint owner - and NRA in the taxpayer i.d. space (assuming she does not have a US social security number). It's certainly what I'd do, but I don't have any joint accounts with my spouse.

IIRC she only has to sign the forms if you both have an obligation to file FBAR forms (i.e. if she for any reason has to file US returns).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

She never worked in the states she doeswork here in Holland for a dutch company but does have a social.Its only that these are joint accounts figured she'd have to sign or so.

Thanks again
Bernie




Bevdeforges said:


> Does your Dutch wife have any obligation to file US taxes? (i.e. does she hold a Green Card, or has she taken US citizenship?) If not, she has no obligation to have anything to do with the Treasury forms.
> 
> And you may want to read through the instructions for the forms, but I think I saw on their this year that, if you hold an account in joint name with your spouse, you can just put "spouse" instead of the name of the joint owner - and NRA in the taxpayer i.d. space (assuming she does not have a US social security number). It's certainly what I'd do, but I don't have any joint accounts with my spouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

If she has a social security number then isn't she a US citizen?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Peg said:


> If she has a social security number then isn't she a US citizen?


Not necessarily. If she was working in the US at some point (on a legal visa and all) she would have had to get a SS number. It's also possible that what she has is an ITIN (the format is the same). 

If she is a citizen, or if she has a Green Card, she is subject to file. But just having a social security number doesn't necessarily mean she has to file.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

When we got married the first thing the guy on the base said is apply for a ssn so we did and she's had one since.She did have a green card but when I retired we never updated and they must have changed the card as when we landed in NY one time they destroyed the card and said she would have to apply again for it and being we lived then in the Netherlands we decided not to.She never worked in the states,not a citizen just has a ssn.

Thanks

Bernie





Bevdeforges said:


> Not necessarily. If she was working in the US at some point (on a legal visa and all) she would have had to get a SS number. It's also possible that what she has is an ITIN (the format is the same).
> 
> If she is a citizen, or if she has a Green Card, she is subject to file. But just having a social security number doesn't necessarily mean she has to file.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

